# Is it possible to find an SP with a poor sense of their outer surroundings.



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I am considering the possibility that I may be an SP. However, I have never met an SP that never pays attention to their physical surroundings. Seriously all I do all day is dream, and think of things that I could do in the future. I almost completely neglect the here and now and am 100% future oriented. I don't see the seed in the ground. Instead I see the beautiful tree that it will sprout into. In addition, my SP friends will constantly be pointing out things in our physical environment to look at, and I will miss them every time. I NEVER know what it going on around me. 

However, I have a very SP learning method. I am very interactive in my learning strategies and would rather experience things and interact with people rather than reading books or hearing a lecture on theory. Also, I am quite impulsive as well.

Could I be still be an ESFP?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Probably not. Sounds more like an intuitive paying more attention to what isnt there than what is.

Se-doms are explicitly oriented to the here and now or emergent experiences (different from being future focused). What you describe would run counter to a sensing point of view.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

From this, you sound like an Ne dom, as they barely use Se at all. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah guys that's what I thought. However I have a lot of people are claiming that I am ESFP on another thread.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

Do these people know you very well? Then whatever type they say you are their opinions are void. Besides, type is something an individual chooses for themselves. 

Being constantly focused on the future sounds as though you are a J not a P; contrary to popular belief, it's not always about how organized you are as a person. 

Seeing abstracts as opposed to what is literally in front of you (like seeing a beautiful tree instead of a seed) sounds more iNtuituve than sensory. Having Se as your dominant function means that you are constantly aware of your physical surroundings for what they literally are, as opposed to what they could be. 

In addition to this, F is a judging function as opposed to perceiving; people who prefer Feeling over Thinking tend to make decisions based around value judgements (i.e. what is best for their and others feelings) as opposed to objective facts (i.e. the best decision logically).

It sounds as though you are a kinesthetic learner, something which is unrelated to typing theory. I would recommend reading up about it; although I imagine there is a higher incidence of SPs (including myself), it wouldn't be unheard of to find some who is an iNtuituve KL.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

If you met one of these, they'd most likely be an ISFP.

And I doubt they'd_ never_ notice their physical surroundings. Like I can totally be thinking but walk up to my house and be like "OMGZ THE FENCE AROUND THE GARDEN IS GONE!" and I always ask people "did you get a hair cut?" And I consider myself in my head a fair bit. 

I also take a lot of pleasure in seeing things for what they are, right now. Like the tree in bloom or the sunset, not what it has the potential to be.

If I start thinking about it, I think things like, "what is the name of that flower?"

You may be interactive because of being an Ne dom.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

fourtines said:


> If you met one of these, they'd most likely be an ISFP.
> 
> And I doubt they'd_ never_ notice their physical surroundings. Like I can totally be thinking but walk up to my house and be like "OMGZ THE FENCE AROUND THE GARDEN IS GONE!" and I always ask people "did you get a hair cut?" And I consider myself in my head a fair bit.
> 
> ...


I just wrote this on another thread. Read and tell me if there is anyway I could be an SP from what it says...



> I appreciate the test. However, there is no way in hell that I am an ESFP and I'll explain to you why. Throughout the time of November 2010 to June 2011 I worked a job as a door to door salesman. I went all across the United States selling Sports Memorabilia. Whenever a team would win, in a major Sport like football, basketball, or baseball: I would go to that town, and live their for a month or more selling sports memorabilia. I went to all kinds of places: Green Bay, Wisconsin when the Packers won, Auburn, when the Tigers won, San Francisco, when the Giants won, Miami, when the heat was doing well, amongst other places. I worked my ass off in that company and was absolutely amazing at sales. I pretty much always hit my sales goal everyday. The managers loved me and they knew that I had promising potential.
> 
> Eventually I got so good at sales, that I became a sales manager as well as a trainer. I would literally take new recruits out everyday and train them. I was amazing at the sales part, but I would lose a lot of recruits for one big reason.....I HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO SENSE OF MY OUTER SURROUNDINGS AT ALL! Yes, when I was training the new recruits to go business to business and do the sales, I would constantly be getting lost and not know where I was. The new recruits would be like, "We were just there? Don't you remember? What the hell dude?...We just went to that business! Don't you remember that guy sitting over there?" I'd would never, EVER remember. I would be off dreaming constantly and wouldn't pay attention to the things around me, which is almost unheard of for a dominant Se user.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Take the facebook challenge. This is why I am here:What's Your Keirsey Personality Type? on Facebook | Facebook

Basically it's the Keirsey Personality Type quiz.

From what you are saying though, you are probably ENFP, because of the dreamer future orientation. I saw you created that thread about penis' http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/82345-whats-more-important-penis-length-girth.html. I could be wrong, but I think you want a woman who will be your soul mate, and your screen name sounds egoish. This seems at least to me like you take spiritual searching in love and you are an extrovert. All these are qualities of the NF.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Brian1 said:


> Take the facebook challenge. This is why I am here:What's Your Keirsey Personality Type? on Facebook | Facebook
> 
> Basically it's the Keirsey Personality Type quiz.
> 
> From what you are saying though, you are probably ENFP, because of the dreamer future orientation. I saw you created that thread about penis' http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/82345-whats-more-important-penis-length-girth.html. I could be wrong, but I think you want a woman who will be your soul mate, and your screen name sounds egoish. This seems at least to me like you take spiritual searching in love and you are an extrovert. All these are qualities of the NF.


It's hard to answer a lot of those questions because I'm kind of a feeler/thinker mix


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

@The Great One. Not so great are we when we can't tackle tough challenges? If you want inspiration though, I avoided the S.A.T.s and coming on this board earlier by taking my Myers Briggs, because all those stupid questions of how do you feel are the longevity of the questions. I have something of a short attention span. And these tests don't sit well with me. When I go out for new jobs, I always have to pace the application completion because of stupid filler like the Myers-Briggs. This test that I gave the link to that you are saying it's too tough, it really isn't there are like 64 questions. I like taking brain breaks. But I did it. And if you want to know why you are "bad person:an awful person, " who "disregards people's feelings and says hurtful comments," this is probably your one clear shot in to understanding the why, so that you can try to change that. A lot of people have given me crap over the years for doling out excuses rather than answers.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Brian1 said:


> @The Great One. Not so great are we when we can't tackle tough challenges? If you want inspiration though, I avoided the S.A.T.s and coming on this board earlier by taking my Myers Briggs, because all those stupid questions of how do you feel are the longevity of the questions. I have something of a short attention span. And these tests don't sit well with me. When I go out for new jobs, I always have to pace the application completion because of stupid filler like the Myers-Briggs. This test that I gave the link to that you are saying it's too tough, it really isn't there are like 64 questions. I like taking brain breaks. But I did it. And if you want to know why you are "bad person:an awful person, " who "disregards people's feelings and says hurtful comments," this is probably your one clear shot in to understanding the why, so that you can try to change that. A lot of people have given me crap over the years for doling out excuses rather than answers.


I took it....

*Idealist Champion*








*You are introspective, cooperative, informative, and expressive. You have a strong desire to make your thoughts known to the world. When you speak or write, you are often hoping to use your convictions to motivate others to participate in advocacy or you hope to reveal a hidden truth about the human experience. You are greatly concerned with ethics and justice and have a strong desire to speak about current issues and events. You are the most inspiring and animated of the role variants.

You are very individualistic and you feel a need to experience significant social events. You consider intense emotional experiences to be vital to life and view the world as a drama. You are constantly seeking to learn about everything that has to do with advancement of good and the retreat of evil in the world.

You strive toward a kind of personal authenticity and this intention always to be yourself is usually quite attractive to others. At the same time, you have outstanding intuitive powers and can tell what is going on inside of others, reading hidden emotions and giving special significant to words or actions. In fact, you are constantly scanning the social environment, and no intriguing character or silent motive is likely to escape your attention.

You are good with people and usually have a wide range of personal relationships. You are warm and full of energy with your friends. You are good in public and on the telephone, and are so spontaneous and dramatic that others love to be in your company. You are a positive, exuberant person, and often your confidence in the goodness of life and of human nature makes good things happen.

Famous Champions include Joan Baez, Charles Dickens, Phill Donahue, Bill Moyers, and Edith Wharton.*


----------

